# Flies coming out of my tub drain



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> How to I get rid of these tiny flies? Took me a while to discover where they were coming from. Help


Does anybody still make "fly spray"? It used to come in a can with a little push button on top hidden under a large cap. You have to first remove the cap then point the push button in the direction you want it to go (spray). Then you push down on that little button while holding the can firmly and release some of the cans contents into the drain hole. That's the way it would have been done years ago.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Start here. 

http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/drainflies.htm


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Solving fly problems begins with identifying the flies. Can you provide photos or do the research and find out what they are? Knowing the specie will point us in the right direction to locate and find their source.


----------

